# NW Pa Morels



## sibur (Apr 28, 2013)

I grew up in SE Ohio and enjoyed mushroom hunting in the early spring. I now live near the Ohio and Pa line in northern Crawford County ,Pa. . I have yet to find a morel here. Is it just me or are they not as common here?


----------



## molvine (Apr 6, 2013)

sibur, it's just a late season, i went to a foray outside columbus with no luck, but have been out quite a bit in venango and crawford with no luck. hopefully this week will be it, the weather looks prime.


----------



## mushsareus (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi 
Wife and myself went out today for first time this year. We found 14 blacks.

Will probably not post again, too hard to use. Not like last year. Pass word way too long. 

Location Western PA


----------

